# Stirling Engine Design Manual



## Tin Falcon (Jun 21, 2010)

NASA CR-135382
Public domain bulletin cica 1978
http://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/19780016056_1978016056.pdf
2nd edition circa 1983
http://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/19830022057_1983022057.pdf
Tin


----------



## gmac (Jun 21, 2010)

Great find Tin - thank you :bow:

Garry


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting Tin.....there is a LOT of info there!!!

Bill


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 22, 2010)

I stumbled across these on another site. Then dug up the clean originals. the first one is a bit rough on the scanning but the second is quite nice. Lots of math formulas to ponder. cool stuff or hot depending on which end of the engine you are at LOL.
Tin


----------



## ksouers (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting these, Tin. I had come across them a couple years ago and completely forgotten about them.
There's a tremendous amount of information, though most of it quite esoteric. Still, lots useful to the hobbyist.


----------



## Royal Viking (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks! I've been looking for something non fiction to read.  ;D


----------



## itsme_bernie (Mar 25, 2013)

Can one of you guys send me this file?  It is no longer available at this link..  I can't find it anywhere!  itsme_bernie at yahoo.com

Thank you!


----------



## itsme_bernie (Mar 25, 2013)

I stand corrected.  Of course, as soon as I ask, I find it.
Those and more!

http://mac6.ma.psu.edu/stirling/technical_reports.html


----------

